# هل آدان السيد المسيح المرأة الزانية وغفر لها ( يوحنا 8: 1- 11)..



## Mor Antonios (31 يناير 2009)

*المرأة الزانية*​ 
*أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ.**ثُمَّ حَضَرَ**أَيْضاً إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ**فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ.**وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ**امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِناً. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسَطِ**قَالُوا**لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ**الْفِعْلِ**وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ**تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟*
*قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ**يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى**أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.**وَلَمَّا**اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ**خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!**ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضاً إِلَى**أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.**وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا**وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ خَرَجُوا وَاحِداً فَوَاحِداً مُبْتَدِئِينَ**مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ**وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسَطِ.**فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ**أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ**الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟*
*فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ**يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ**تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً.**(يو 8: 1- 11).*
*أراد الكتبة والفريسيون أن يجربوا الرب يسوع المسيح كعادتهم في كل مرة. سابقاً أرادوا هم والهيروديسين الذين هم من حزب هيرودس أن يجربوا السيد المسيح بأمر الجزية (مت 22: 17) وقالوا له هل يجوز أن نعطي جزية لقيصر أم لا. فإذا قال لهم السيد المسيح لا، امسكه الهيروديسون وسلموا للقضاء بحجة انه يمنع دفع الجزية ، وإذا قال لهم يجوز إعطاء الجزية لقيصر قالوا له أنت تخالف تعاليم الناموس فنحن شعب حر  (والحر لا يدفع الجزية)ولسنا عبيدا وبذلك يهيجون عليه الشعب..لذلك الرب يسوع المسيح وهو عالم بخفايا الأمور عرف حيلتهم وأجابهم أجابه لم يتوقعوها وقال لهم "أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله".*​ 
*أما في قصة اليوم فان الكتبة والفريسيون أرادوا تجربته مرة أخرى وبأسلوب آخر، كما يقول الكتاب "قالوا هذا ليجربوه"(آية 6)، أذا هم أساسا عملوا ما عملوه في أمر المرأة الزانية من اجل تجربته فقط، فجلبوا للسيد المسيح "امرأة أمسكت وهي تزني" أي امسكوها مسك اليد وبذلك يكونون هم شهود عليها كما يقول الكتاب:**«لا يَقُومُ شَاهِدٌ وَاحِدٌ عَلى إِنْسَانٍفِي ذَنْبٍ مَا أَوْ خَطِيَّةٍ مَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الخَطَايَا التِي يُخْطِئُ بِهَا. عَلى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ عَلى فَمِ ثَلاثَةِ شُهُودٍ يَقُومُ الأَمْرُ**" (تث 19: 15).*
*وقالوا للسيد المسيح:"**يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ**الْفِعْلِ**وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ**تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟**قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ**يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ**"*
*طبعا هم يكذبون لان موسى والناموس لم يقل بأن الزانية والزاني يرجموا، بل يقتلوا.*
*فالشريعة حكمت على الزاني والزانية بالقتل ولم تحدد نوع وطريقة القتل بل تركت الأمر لحكم القاضي بأن يتخذ الطريقة المناسبة.*
*يقول الكتاب:"**وَاذَا زَنَى رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَاةٍ، فَاذَا زَنَى مَعَ امْرَاةِ قَرِيبِهِ فَانَّهُ**يُقْتَلُ الزَّانِي وَالزَّانِيَةُ" (لا 20: 10).*
*هذا عن الزاني والزانية وهو ما ينطبق على القصة التي نتكلم عنها اليوم.*​ 
*أما إذا زنى رجل مع فتاة عذراء والفتاة لم تدافع عن نفسها ولم تصرخ لكي تحمي نفسها فان الشريعة هنا أمرت برجم الاثنين، يقول الكتاب "إِذَا كَانَتْ فَتَاةٌ عَذْرَاءُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِرَجُلٍ فَوَجَدَهَا رَجُلٌ فِي**المَدِينَةِ وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا**فَأَخْرِجُوهُمَا كِليْهِمَا إِلى بَابِ**تِلكَ المَدِينَةِ وَارْجُمُوهُمَا بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَا. الفَتَاةُ مِنْ**أَجْلِ أَنَّهَا لمْ تَصْرُخْ فِي المَدِينَةِ وَالرَّجُلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ**أَذَل امْرَأَةَ صَاحِبِهِ. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ" ( تث 22: 23- 24). إذا الكتبة والفريسيون كذبوا لان المرأة لم تكن عذراء وبالتالي لا تستوجب حكم الرجم وكأنها عذراء.*​ 
*لقد حكم اليهود في عصر السيد المسيح على الزاني والزانية بالرجم، وفي أيام حزقيال النبي شُبهت أورشليم بالزانية وحكم عليها بالرجم والقطع بالسيف (حز 16: 38- 40) وهذا الإصحاح هو نبوءة من أجل الخراب الذي سيأتي على أورشليم التي شبهها هنا بعروس زانية خائنة... طبعا أورشليم ليست برجل وأمراءه، لترجم وتقطع بالسيف بل هذه كانت نبوءة مستقبلية عن ما سيحدث لها.*​ 
*لكن إذا كانت الزانية بنت كاهن فإنها لا تقتل بل تحرق بالنار كما يقول الكتاب في سفر اللاويين (21: 9) "**وَاذَا تَدَنَّسَتِ ابْنَةُ كَاهِنٍ بِالزِّنَى فَقَدْ دَنَّسَتْ ابَاهَا. بِالنَّارِ تُحْرَقُ"**.هذا بالنسبة للشريعة.*​ 
*أما القانون الروماني وقتها فأنه لم يحكم على الزاني بالقتل. وأرادوا بتجربتهم والحاحهم علية بالاجابة (اية 7) أن يجبروا السيد المسيح على الحكم عليها، فإذا حكم عليها بغير الرجم يكون قد خالف الناموس ويكون مستحقا للقتل بسبب ذلك.*
*ولو حكم بالرجم يكون قد خالف نفسه لأنه يدعو للرحمة والمحبة! ويكون أيضا قد خالف القانون الروماني وقتها!.*​ 
*أما في المرأة الزانية التي عرضها الكتبة والفريسيون على السيد المسيح ليجربوه يقولولون إنها "امسكت وهي تزني". فهل هم صادقون بهذا الاتهام..طبعا لا..وذلك للأسباب التالية:*
*1-**كان يجب عليهم أن يذهبوا للقاضي وليس للسيد المسيح للبت بأمرها.*
*2-** أين الرجل الذي امسكوه معها !لماذا لم يأتوا به، الم يقولوا للسيد المسيح إنها "امسكت وهي تزني".*
*3-**قال لهم السيد المسيح "من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها أولا بحجر" ونرى إن الكل خرجوا مبتدئين من الشيوخ إلى الأخير. وبنسحاب الشهود بطلت القضية. طبعا الشريعة أمرت بان يبتدئ الشهود برمي المذنب أولا "**أَيْدِي الشُّهُودِ تَكُونُ عَليْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ**الشَّعْبِ أَخِيراً فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ" (تث 17: 7)**.*
*السيد المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس وهو قاض ومحام عن الخطاة ويريد خلاص النفس لا إهلاكها وانسحاب الشهود دليل بطلان القضية كما قلنا.*​ 
*لكن البعض يستشهد بهذه القصة ويقول إن المسيحية لا تأمر بمعاقبة الزناة لان السيد المسيح قال للمرأة الزانية "يا امرأة أين هم أولئك المشتكون عليك أما دانك أحد فقال لا احد يا سيد فقال لها يسوع ولا إنا أدينك اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضا".ويفسرون هذه الآية بأن السيد المسيح سامحها ولم يدينها!.*
*طبعا السيد المسيح لم يبرّر عمل المرأة بدليل قوله "لا تخطئي أيضاً" ولم يقل إنها لا تستحق العقاب على إثمها أنما أبان انه لا يريد أن يحكم بما استحقته من القصاص. خاصة ان القصة كانت مع عمل الكتبية والفريسيون من اجل الايقاع بالسيد المسيح بالفخ الذي خططوا له.*
*وكلامه مع المرأة الخاطئة التي وردت في (لو 7: 48- 50) ليس مثل كلامه مع هذه المرأة لان تلك الخاطئة غسلت رجلي السيد المسيح بالطيب وكانت تبكي بكاءً مرّاً طالبة الغفران حتى إنها بللت قدميه بدموعها فقامت المرأة الخاطئة بمسح قدميه بشعرها، لذلك قال لها السيد المسيح مغفورة لكِ خطاياكِ، بينما نرى المرأة الزانية هنا لم تكترث للتوبة ولم تقدم توبة ولا اكترثت لهذا الأمر، بل كل ما قالته للسيد المسيح كلمتين "لا أحد ياسيد"، فقال لها السيد المسيح "اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً" وأعطاها أمل بأنها تقدر أن تتوب توبة صادقة إن أرادت...فهو لم يبرر عملها ولم يغفر لها لأنها هي لم تقدم توبة صادقة ولم تطلب الغفران.*
*أحبائي نتعلم من قصة هذه المرأة انه يجب علينا أن نُدين أنفُسنا أكثر مما ندين غيرنا. وان نبذل الجهد الكبير في حفظ أنفُسنا من الخطيئة أكثر مما نجتهد برفع الحجر لنرجم به غيرنا من الخطاة.*​ 
*ولإلهنا المجد والكرامة إلى ابد الآبدين.آمين.*​


----------



## الحوت (4 فبراير 2009)

*يدوم صليب الاستاذ Mor Antonios

كما نلاحظ السيد المسيح لم يرجم المراه ولم يحكم عليها لسبب ان القضية انهارت من اساسها لسقوط ركنين مهمين :

الاول : عدم الأتيان بالزاني الرجل ( وهم زعموا بأن المرأة أمسكت بذات الفعل )!

الثاني : انسحاب الشهود وعدم القاءهم الحجر الاول .

واي قضية شبيهة كهذه تسقط لانسحاب الشهود !!!

اما قضية ان السيد المسيح قد غفر للزانية ..

فالمسيح قد غفر لها بعد ان انسحب الشهود من المكان ..!
وانسحاب الشهود يسقط القضية !
ناهيك بأنهم لو كانوا شهوداً من اصله لكانوا قد احضروا الزاني ايضاً ..!*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 فبراير 2009)

استاذ مور منور بجد المنتدي ووحشتنا مواضيعك


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 فبراير 2009)

الحوت قال:


> *يدوم صليب الاستاذ mor antonios*
> 
> *كما نلاحظ السيد المسيح لم يرجم المراه ولم يحكم عليها لسبب ان القضية انهارت من اساسها لسقوط ركنين مهمين :*
> 
> ...


*شكرا لك اخي الحبيب الحوت*
*اتهم غير المسيحيين بان المسيح شجع الزني بدليل انه غفر لهذه المراة ! وقد اوضحت انه لم يغفر لها ... ولم يدنها ...بل وبخها بلطف وقال لها"اذهبي ولا تخطئ ايضاً" وترك لها الباب مفتوحا لكي هي بذاتها تقدم توبة صادقة نابعة من قلبها خاصا انها كانت في موقف لا تحسد عليه ابداً !! لكنها لم تنطق سوى بثلاث كلما " لا احد ياسيد" .. ولم تطلب الغفران او الرحمة كغيرها من الخاطئات ..ثم انقطعت اخبارها ولم يذكر الكتاب شئ عنها...فالمسيح له المجد لا يشجع امور الزنى ....لانه لم ياتي ديانا بل فادياً.*


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 فبراير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> استاذ مور منور بجد المنتدي ووحشتنا مواضيعك


* شكرا لك  اخي  الحبيب اغريغوريوس:16_14_21:*​


----------



## Fadie (9 فبراير 2009)

الأخ مور، أرجو ان تعذرنى فى طلبى الذى قد يبدو "بايخ"، لكن كخطوة ليكون بحث مُتكامل؛ هل لك ان تزودنا بنصوص أخرى تحتوى على نفس التعاليم الواردة فى هذا النص؟ كسلطان المسيح لمغرفة الخطايا، و عدم إدانة الإنسان لأخيه الإنسان و غيرهما من التعاليم الواردة فى النص المذكور.

تحياتى


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 فبراير 2009)

fadie قال:


> الأخ مور، أرجو ان تعذرنى فى طلبى الذى قد يبدو "بايخ"، لكن كخطوة ليكون بحث مُتكامل؛ هل لك ان تزودنا بنصوص أخرى تحتوى على نفس التعاليم الواردة فى هذا النص؟ كسلطان المسيح لمغرفة الخطايا، و عدم إدانة الإنسان لأخيه الإنسان و غيرهما من التعاليم الواردة فى النص المذكور.
> 
> تحياتى


 سلام المسيح لك اخي الحبيب فادي :16_4_16:
بصراحة لم افهم ماذا تقصد ...يعني  نوعية الطلب غامض عليَّ شوية؟
شكرا لك والرب يباركك​


----------



## Fadie (11 فبراير 2009)

مثلاً، هذا النص يوضح لنا ان للمسيح سلطان لمغفرة الخطايا، فهل هناك نصوص أخرى فى العهد الجديد تؤكد هذا التعليم؟

هذا ما قصدته.


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (11 فبراير 2009)

يعنى استفسار هل الزانيه فى المسيحيه الحكم الشرعى لها ان ترجم ؟
وان كان نعم  فاذا سيحكم السيد المسيح بالرجم لان هذا هو العدل بعيدا عن الرحمه والتسامح .
 فهل هذا صحيح


----------



## أَمَة (12 فبراير 2009)

اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> يعنى استفسار هل الزانيه فى المسيحيه الحكم الشرعى لها ان ترجم ؟
> وان كان نعم فاذا سيحكم السيد المسيح بالرجم لان هذا هو العدل بعيدا عن الرحمه والتسامح .
> فهل هذا صحيح


 

لو قرأت مشاركة *الحوت *
لما وضعت سؤالك.
وهذا دليل على أنك -وللأسف الشديد ككثيرين غيرك-
دخلت المنتدى وانت متحذ موقفا
مع سبق التصميم على اغلاق عقلك وعدم القراءة
وكل همك أن تخرج منه منتصرا
وكأن الموضوع ليس موضوع حياة ابدية
بل موضوع غالب ومغلوب

الرب ينور عقولكم ويفتح قلوبكم لمعرقته​


----------



## Mor Antonios (12 فبراير 2009)

اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> يعنى استفسار هل الزانيه فى المسيحيه الحكم الشرعى لها ان ترجم ؟
> وان كان نعم فاذا سيحكم السيد المسيح بالرجم لان هذا هو العدل بعيدا عن الرحمه والتسامح .
> فهل هذا صحيح


* يبدو انك لم تقراء ما كتبته عن المرأة الزانية بشكل جيد...اعد القراءة ثم اسال لان جواب سؤالك فيه.*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (12 فبراير 2009)

fadie قال:


> مثلاً، هذا النص يوضح لنا ان للمسيح سلطان لمغفرة الخطايا، فهل هناك نصوص أخرى فى العهد الجديد تؤكد هذا التعليم؟
> 
> هذا ما قصدته.


*نعم فهمت عليك اخي الحبيب ..الكتاب المقدس ذكر الكثير عن ان السيد المسيح يغفر الخطايا وطبعا من يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده ...واننا كمسيحيين نؤمن ونعترف بان السيد المسيح له كل المجد "هو الله الظاهر بالجسد" (يو 1: 14)..ومن الامثلة على سلطانه لهالمجد على غفران الخطايا ما يلي:*


*1- لقد غفر السيد المسيح للمفلوج:*
*وقال في وضوح " مغفورة لك خطاياك" (مت 9: 2)، (مر 2: 5)، (لو 5: 20). ولما فكر الكتبة في قلوبهم قائلين "لماذا يتكلم هذا بتجاديف؟ من يقدر أ، يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده" (مر 2: 7). قال لهم الرب يسوع المسيح "لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم... ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لأبن الانسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا.. قال للمفلوج قم احمل سريرك واذهب إلى بيتك" (من 9: 4، 6)، ( مر 2: 7- 10). طبعا قام المفلوج فورا دون ان يمر بفترة النقاها التي نعرفها عن شفاء اي مريض لان الرب يسوع يشفي الجسد والروح المريضة شفاءً كاملا؟.*

*2- والسيد المسيح له المجد غفر للمرأة الخاظئة التي بللت قدمية بدموعها. وقال لها " مفغورة لك خطاياك" ( لو 7: 48). وتذمر الحاضرون وقالوات في أنفسهم "من هذا الذي يغفر الخطايا!".*

*3- والسيد المسيح له المجد غفر للص المصلوب معه، وفتح له باب الفردوس على الرغم من سيرته السابقة، قائلاً له "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو 23: 43).*

*4- لم تكن مغفرته له المجد للناس تعدياً على حقوق الله!. لأنه بعد أن قال للمفلوج "مغفورة لك خطاياك" شفاه فقام وحمل سريرة ومشى. ولو كان المسيح قد تجاوز حدوده في هذه المغفرة، واعتدى على حقوق الآب، ما كان يمكنه أن يشفي ذلك المفلوج بعدهل!!!.*

*مع ان الجميع يؤمنون أن الله هو وحده الذي يغفر الخطايا، قام السيد المسيح له المجد بمغفرة الخطية للمفلوج وللمرأة الخاطئة وللص اليمين. بمجرد أمره!. ليس بصلاة يطلب فيها الحل من الله، كما يفعل الكهنة حاليا!، إنما بالأمر "مغفورة لك خطاياك" ولم يقل "اذهب الرب يغفر لك؟". وقال في صراحة أن له هذا السلطان أن يغفر الخطايا على الأرض.*
*ولما قال اليهود إن المغفرة لله وحده، لم يعارضهم في هذا المبدأ، بل استيقى هذا الفهم، وأعلن المغفرة ,وأثبت سلطانه هذا بمعجزة أجراها أمامهم!. وكأنه يقول لهم : أنا هو هذا الإله الذي له وحده سلطام المغفرة.*
*المرجع كتاب لاهوت المسيح صفحة 73 لقداسة البابا المعظم شنوده الثالث.*​


----------



## nightelf (8 مارس 2009)

mor antonios قال:


> *شكرا لك اخي الحبيب الحوت*
> *اتهم غير المسيحيين بان المسيح شجع الزني بدليل انه غفر لهذه المراة ! وقد اوضحت انه لم يغفر لها ... ولم يدنها ...بل وبخها بلطف وقال لها"اذهبي ولا تخطئ ايضاً" وترك لها الباب مفتوحا لكي هي بذاتها تقدم توبة صادقة نابعة من قلبها خاصا انها كانت في موقف لا تحسد عليه ابداً !! لكنها لم تنطق سوى بثلاث كلما " لا احد ياسيد" .. ولم تطلب الغفران او الرحمة كغيرها من الخاطئات ..ثم انقطعت اخبارها ولم يذكر الكتاب شئ عنها...فالمسيح له المجد لا يشجع امور الزنى ....لانه لم ياتي ديانا بل فادياً.*


 


هل هذة المرأة هى :مريم المجدلية؟


----------



## nightelf (8 مارس 2009)

*2- والسيد المسيح له المجد غفر للمرأة الخاظئة التي بللت قدمية بدموعها. وقال لها " مفغورة لك خطاياك" ( لو 7: 48).*


*هل هذة مريم المجدلية ؟*


----------



## Fadie (9 مارس 2009)

لا


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 مارس 2009)

nightelf قال:


> *2- والسيد المسيح له المجد غفر للمرأة الخاظئة التي بللت قدمية بدموعها. وقال لها " مفغورة لك خطاياك" ( لو 7: 48).*
> 
> 
> *هل هذة مريم المجدلية ؟*


*المراءة الزانية في الشبهة التي شرحتها هي ليست مريم المجدليه(وهي كان فيها سبعة شياطين ولم تكن زانية)...فالكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم عن هذه المراءة الزانية موضوع قصتنا سوى هنا في (يو 8: 1- 11) اي في موضوع البحث الذي قدمته(انفرد القديس يوحنا دون غيره بذكر قصة المرأة الزانية).*

*اما المراة التي بللت قدم يسوع المسيح بدموعها فهي قصة اخرة ,,فهذه المراءة المذكورة في (لوقا 7: 48) هي مريم التي اختها اسمها مرثا واخوها اسمه لعازر الذي اقامه الرب يسوع من الاموات انظر الشاهد (يوحنا 11: 1)."**1 وَكَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مَرِيضاً وَهُوَ لِعَازَرُ مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا مِنْ قَرْيَةِ مَرْيَمَ وَمَرْثَا أُخْتِهَا. 2 وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ أَخُوهَا مَرِيضاً هِيَ الَّتِي دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ وَمَسَحَتْ رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا"(يوحنا 11: 1). وهي ايضا ليست مريم المجدلية...بل هي مريم اخت لعازر ومرثا..*


*بالنسبة لمريم المجدلية:*
*مريم المجدليه لم تكن زانية بل كان فيها سبعة شياطين فقط. فمن اين نُسب لها الزنى!!! ..وفشفاها الرب يسوع، فيجب التميز هنا خاصة ان القديس يوحنا لم يقل ان اسم المراة الزانية مريم المجدليه بل اكتفى بتسميتها بالمرأة التي امسكت بذات الفعل!!!!...*
*وقصة مريم المجدلية مذكورة في:*
*- (لوقا 8: 2)"وَبَعْضُ النِّسَاءِ كُنَّ قَدْ شُفِينَ مِنْ أَرْوَاحٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ وَأَمْرَاضٍ: مَرْيَمُ الَّتِي تُدْعَى الْمَجْدَلِيَّةَ الَّتِي خَرَجَ مِنْهَا سَبْعَةُ شَيَاطِينَ ".*

*- (يوحنا 20: 14: 18)" وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا الْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ (اي مريم المجدليه)فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفاً وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ. 15 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ». 16 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا مَرْيَمُ!» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ. 17 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلَكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ». 18 فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هَذَا. "*

*- (مرقس 16: 9) "وَبَعْدَمَا قَامَ بَاكِراً فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ ظَهَرَ أَوَّلاً لِمَرْيَمَ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَ قَدْ أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا سَبْعَةَ شَيَاطِينَ".*


----------



## Hallelujah (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ليبارككم الرب احبائي على كل هذه التدخلات الرائعة


----------

